# Of Bears, Buzzards, And Willie The Turkey



## Damaged Goods (Sep 28, 2019)

Willie the turkey adopted us  one summer.  He intended to stay awhile so I bought turkey feed.  He was a semi-tame bird, probably a refugee escapee from a farm nearby.

He was brave – or stupid –  inasmuch as he roosted at night on the house roof, even during thunder storms.  He was pugnacious.  He’d shy away if you approached him, especially with your hands extended, but if you stood still or walked away, he’d take a running start and body bump you. He terrorized the cats, and even attacked his own reflection in hubcaps.

Willie was very beneficial though, as he wiped out the cricket population.

Willie left in October, maybe to find a honey, or else he realized Thanksgiving was near.
____

A trio of turkey vultures roosted in a tree in the swale.  One morning there were only two, as the third one was on the ground.  All were “squirming” and trying to move.

There was an ice storm overnight and I assume that this caused their “feet” to adhere to the tree limb and their wings to stiffen.  The one bird who fell may have been able to move enough to fall.

Next morning all three were roosting as if nothing had happened.  No harm, no foul.
____

One spring morning, down by the mailbox, I noticed the rear ends of two bear cubs protruding from opposite ends of a hollow log, apparently snoozing. When you see bear cubs, chances are that a protective mother is nearby.  So I grabbed the mail and shagged on up the hill with extreme rapidity.


-


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2019)

Damaged Goods said:


> Willie the turkey adopted us  one summer.  He intended to stay awhile so I bought turkey feed.  He was a semi-tame bird, probably a refugee escapee from a farm nearby.
> 
> He was brave – or stupid –  inasmuch as he roosted at night on the house roof, even during thunder storms.  He was pugnacious.  He’d shy away if you approached him, especially with your hands extended, but if you stood still or walked away, he’d take a running start and body bump you. He terrorized the cats, and even attacked his own reflection in hubcaps.
> 
> ...


I just love Willie the Turkey!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 28, 2019)

Just luv real stories about humans and wildlife...


----------

